# compound vs crossbow



## whitetail pro (Feb 2, 2011)

my thoughts are if they are hunting then let them. in some states they think you have to be disabled to use a crossbow unless you shoot it in rifle season what do you all think?


----------



## bison66 (Feb 3, 2010)

all for crossbow use it enabled a guy like me (cant shoot a bow to save my a$$) to get into the archery season


----------



## whitetail pro (Feb 2, 2011)

bison66 said:


> all for crossbow use it enabled a guy like me (cant shoot a bow to save my a$$) to get into the archery season


 well no matter what ever you shoot you are still hunting that is what we need thanks:cool:


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I use crossbows and love them...been shooting one for almost 20 years.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I would say go for it. Yes it may be easier to become a good shot with a crossbow but you don't really get any more range than a good compound bow. Also if you can't use a crossbow in archery season then what is the point of using one. If you are allowed to use some of these new frontloaders that can shoot out to 300 yards then why not let the crossbow shooters have a go in archery season.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Go for it !! If it wasn't for Michigan legalizing it I wouldn't have been able to hunt this past season due to major back surgery. If it gets folks more interested then that just means more in the ranks of outdoorspeople. Good luck !! Tom


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes they should be allowed durring and right allong side the bow.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Arizona is one of the states that will not allow the use of a crossbow (unless disabled, and that includes temporarily) except during rifle season.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

So my mental disability allows me to use them in Az ?

Does it have to be certifiable. ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Not yours, just everyone else.

I think a diploma from Bowsher qualifies you. LOL


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Sweet maybe I can wear my pointed cap ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ah yes the ecnud cap.


----------



## cwh (Jan 17, 2011)

they are getting more time in kentucky for crossbow season dont see why you can use them i mean with the technology they put in compounds with letoffs starting to not be much difference in power


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

The real and only advantage ( unless you go to the really powerfull ones ) is the fact it is ready and you do not have to hold a draw. They are nice for stalking and a little more compact.

Again...I like them...but do not expect a huge advantage.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Pros, fast, easy to aim/shoot/allow disabled hunters an archery season, also allow non/new hunters to be introduced to archery with success.

Cons, noisy, follow up shots VERY difficult, some are heavy and cumbersome, hard to maneuver because of width, etc.

I'm not a huge fan outside of handicapped usage. Colorado won't even let you allow them during archery unless you're in a wheelchair.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

ebbs said:


> allow disabled hunters an archery season, also allow non/new hunters to be introduced to archery with success.


Honestly, I figured this to be the only reason for shooting one. If you have good arms / shoulders, why would you bother?

Not wanting to talk down on anyone...I'm just ignorant and do not see the benefit.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Honestly, I figured this to be the only reason for shooting one. If you have good arms / shoulders, why would you bother?
> 
> Not wanting to talk down on anyone...I'm just ignorant and do not see the benefit.


Benefits to me are this...they are ready, no need to draw. One of the biggest things I dislike about tradtional bows is having to draw. If you are still hunting or stalking you have your arrow hanging out front making moving through brush noisy. The cross bow may be a bit more heavy but it is more compact also and the bolt is laying on the rail. I have stalked a number of deer with my Horton CB. Some times I was crawling and had to shoot in the prone position, try that with a recurve, long or compound.

Trust me I love my recurve and compounds also. However if I am wanting to kill a deer, hands down I will grab my CB every time.

Once sighted in and it is true and using the right bolts and heads I can shoot pop tops at 35 yards and even out to 50 with a rest.

They are a bit noisy but not all that bad...I can reload my 175 pounder sitting down with very little movement and without the aid of any cocking device.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

All those benefits are the exact reasons that many states do not allow them during bow season.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Which is why I do not understand that they do not. There is no more effective yardage. Each year more and more states are adding the CB to thier bow use. Michigan added it last year as did a couple other states. Some put restrictions on them like Ohio who has a 200 pound limit which I agree with.

They are not like a rifle but in my oppinion they are more effective in shot placement than a bow for the average Joe.

Take my 12 year old daughter who shot her first deer ( a spike ) with my CB. She could not draw a 45 pound compound but she could shoot my CB. Being able allowed her to bag her first buck. The following year my son did the same and nailed a nice 148 inch eight point.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Here is a link to a crossbow debate article I wrote before the legislature voted to make them legal in Texas. Supposedly it would ruin bow season in Texas. The last two years no one has even noticed a difference. JMHO

The Great Crossbow Debate
http://wildedtx.blogspot.com/2009/02/great-texas-crossbow-debate.html


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The bow lock is not allowed here to my knowledge.

Another good article Ed.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

My biggest thought and/or is that if it allows someone to hunt in archery who COULDN'T (handicapped, youth, elderly) otherwise (not wouldn't) then by all means it's an outstanding option. But for the sake of fair chase/challenge argument for able-bodied individuals, IMO it's a personal preference issue. If it's legal in your state, do it. If not, bellyache and whine until it's legal. I'm of the mindset that if it's used just because it's an "easier" option, then it tarnishes what hunting is all about.

Then again, we could throw the same argument about optics on high powered rifles vs. slug guns with open sites. It's an endless circle that has no definite ending. Bottom line is, if it's ethical, then it should be legal.


----------



## Varminthunter123 (Dec 9, 2011)

I personally don't have a problem with crossbows and don't really understand why anyone would. I have both a crossbow

and a compound. I love shooting both, and to me the only really difference is that the crossbow is cocked and locked. I

shoot a 200# crossbow and a 70# compound with a 20" bolt and a 30" arrow. My crossbow shoots at 320 fps and my

compound bow shoots at 318 fps. I use the same broadheads on both bolts and arrows and both will give me a complete

pass through up to 50 yards. I prefer to use my compound when stalking over the crossbow because the crossbow is

much heavier and shooting off hand, to me is more difficult than use my compound.

I say if it gets more people involved in Bow Hunting than thats great. If they allow more kids to start hunting earlier, then

every state should allow them. Why would any state in the country want to discourage a kid from hunting. Doesn't make

any sense to me.


----------



## SDCoyote (Feb 2, 2012)

I use compound because my state doesn't allow crossbows. I wouldn't trade it for a crossbow if my state allowed it. Many people think it is "cheating" to use a crossbow but you can also look at it in a diffrent perspective... Is compound cheating compared to using a traditional recurve? Thats my opinion.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum SDCoyote.

We wholeheartedly urge you to express YOUR opinions here on Predator Talk.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT SDCoyote.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I personally don't hunt with a crossbow because I like the challange of the compound but I wouldn't say its cheating. To each their own. I like that Michigan allows crossbow because they have helped renew an interest in hunting, especially with younger generations. Its imperative that we get as many kids involved in the outdoors as we possible can, otherwise the anti's will put an end to our sport. Therefore, I think anyone who wishes to hunt with a crossbow should be allowed too. Just my .02.


----------



## callmaker (Aug 13, 2011)

yes they should be allow, With a limited season. they,re nothing but an arrow gun, very accurate , deadly and dont take much practice. if not, our season will be shortened.


----------



## callmaker (Aug 13, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> Ohio doesn't have any such restriction, the only restriction is that it can be no less than 75lb pull. I use an xbow simply because that's what I prefer I can shoot a compound as well as most guys, pulling one back is no problem at all. I've always been fasinated by xbows so that's what I use. As far as being "easier" to use than a compound, for every advantage an xbow as over a vertical bow.....there's an disadvantage. It's not a rifle the shoots arrows, if anything a rifle is a xbow with a small canon on it, since xbows were around long before rifles.lol


 not kidding. cock it, point it, aim it,, shoot it. hmmm. go for it. _ enjoy!_


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

callmaker said:


> yes they should be allow, With a limited season. they,re nothing but an arrow gun, very accurate , deadly and dont take much practice. if not, our season will be shortened.


An arrow gun, you got to be kidding. A shortened season due to crossbow usage is absurd. Ohio needs to be realistic on the deer bag limits. That is the real issue. When a hunter can legally shoot over 12 deer in a state in a single deer season somthing is going to decline, that being the herd. I'll bet any amount of $$ that if you are shooting a compound that is is faster and flatter shooting than my Horton SuperMag that is zipping out bolts at a sizzling 226 FPS. The only part of your statement that rings true is the word "deadly". I haven't missed a shot in quite a few years. But, I limit shooting my arrow gun to ranges of 20 yards or less. My avatar is of a doe I took the first day of Ohio gun season, hence the orange vest. Yes, I was toting my Horton SuperMag not a shotgun. If I were looking for the easy route I think I would have carried my Remington 1100 to my stand that morning.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Likely not. He just read about one in Compound Hunter Elite sitting on the toilet.


----------



## callmaker (Aug 13, 2011)

and your a senior member? sounds like it.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Would like to hang around, but it is bedtime here. I'll probably dream about a new 400 lb pull Horton that kills deer at 1000 yards with complete pass throughs.

Sorry fellas, but some subjects do tend to rub me the wrong way.


----------



## callmaker (Aug 13, 2011)

Hortontoter said:


> Likely not. He just read about one in Compound Hunter Elite sitting on the toilet.


 and your a senior member??? sounds like it.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

*Nope, just a phsically challenged senior citizen. Some of us use what we have to use. *


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well I am also one of those seniors and IMO crossbows should be allowed but I think the changes need to be made in the hunting seasons themselves. Someone mentioned muzzleloaders(the new ones) to me these are not the same as a flintlock or hawken style muzzleloader, same as a crossbow and compound are not the same as a recurve or longbow. I think changes need to take place to make a season for primitive weapons and that would solve alot. I have nothing against the modern equipment as it does bring alot more people into hunting. I could go on and on about scopes on muzzleloaders and more. Just ranting sorry.


----------



## callmaker (Aug 13, 2011)

congrats! nice doe


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I've gone crossbow, as well. I watched a video comparison of crossbows against compounds and the results were interesting. Crossbows shoot faster, but because of the bolt's design and weight, drop elevation off faster than compounds and hit lower at distance. Other than ease of use, not much difference.

Everyone looks for advantages when hunting; otherwise, we'd still be using rocks and spears. Technology may infringe on fairness, but who is the judge?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

The advantage of cocked and locked on a crossbow to me is a big advantage out here where I live mainly because most still hunt(it is starting to change) try and pull a bow back after calling in a coyote or bull elk, it wont happen. With the new compounds nowadays it is easier to hold your draw so you may be able to get drawn without being seen, but that one advantage still goes to the crossbow.If hunting from a blind or a tree stand this may not make much of a difference and its just my opinion from thought cause I have never done either.But that doesnt mean they shouldnt be legal, I think they should be just change some seasons around a little, like the way Az. has junior hunts before the regular seasons start.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Everyone looks for advantages when hunting; otherwise, we'd still be using rocks and spears. Technology may infringe on fairness, but who is the judge?

I totaly agree!

But as the advantages for the hunter increases, (In Az for example) the number of permits will decrease because the success rate for the hunters go up.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> Well I am also one of those seniors and IMO crossbows should be allowed but I think the changes need to be made in the hunting seasons themselves. Someone mentioned muzzleloaders(the new ones) to me these are not the same as a flintlock or hawken style muzzleloader, same as a crossbow and compound are not the same as a recurve or longbow. I think changes need to take place to make a season for primitive weapons and that would solve alot. I have nothing against the modern equipment as it does bring alot more people into hunting. I could go on and on about scopes on muzzleloaders and more. Just ranting sorry.


There will always be differences of opinion on this subject. You use the word primitive, which there again, has many different definitions to different individuals. I would feel very slighted if my state gave me a different season than any other archer just because I use a crossbow. I see very little difference in hunting use between a modern compound bow and a modern crossbow. The only real disadvantage is having to draw the bow when the animal comes in to range. Both weapons have a limited range that is similar. I, myself, have very little choice which type of archery equipment I can use. So I use what gets me in the woods and if others think I am cheating or making hunting so much easier, so be it.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

No, I dont think it is cheating at all and never intended it to. I just think its an advantage for an archer. If advantages dont matter then why have the different seasons for the different types of weapons??


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I have no problem if the seasons for different weapons were taken away. I would still hunt with my longbow for deer, elk and javelina. Just as I have tried coyotes with a bow (I have gotten 1)in fact it may stop alot of the people that go to a specifc weapon, just to hunt and are not responsible enough to practice or take ethical shots, and I see this alot out in the field. To me hunting has a responsibility to be humane and dispatch the animal quickly. Hortontoter, I commend you for doing what you have to to hunt, just dont misunderstand my opinons on advantages.Example a 1000yd rifle in the hands of a competent shooter has no advantage is the thick forest, but on the open plains has a huge advantage.In my years of bowhunting a crossbow would have been a huge advantage on most hunts. The different hunting styles hopefully are regulated by the agencies involved to their best judgement.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I don't mind crossbows at all, but every one that I've handled weighed waayyyyy more than I wanted to tote around the woods. Even into a stand. I did find a large advantage the year I used my old one. Sitting on the ground and being able to shoot was a huge advantage. All that being said I have no issues with any legal weapon that is in the woods and fields.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

I didn't mean to imply you thought I was cheating prairiewolf. I've ran into lots of user of vertical bows that consider using crossbows as cheating, not implying that you are one of them. Having used many weapons for hunting I do understand that some offer advantages. After by open heart surgery in May of 2010 my doctor sternly suggested that I know longer shoot my shotguns or high powered rifles. He was concerned with twist in my chest from recoil. Regretingly, I heeded his advice. I used to hunt woodchucks with my .243, but now I am using rimfires, a .22 Mag and a .17HMR. This change in weapons is a prime example of a hunting advantage that you speak of. The use of rimfires has cut my effective shooting range by more than 50%. But, I still enjoy the hunt and just sit closer to the dens than I used to.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

fr3db3ar said:


> I don't mind crossbows at all, but every one that I've handled weighed waayyyyy more than I wanted to tote around the woods. Even into a stand. I did find a large advantage the year I used my old one. Sitting on the ground and being able to shoot was a huge advantage. All that being said I have no issues with any legal weapon that is in the woods and fields.


 X 2 Fred. Mine is heavy and wide. I use much heavier bolts which equal more penetration and less speed. I wouldn't even think of shooting anything past 35 yards as the drop and loss of energy is tremendous. Hortontoter the same happened to my neighbor and he was beside himself until his son went and bought him a crossbow. I let him hunt whenever he likes as he's retired. Never thought I would see someone so happy. It changed his whole life being able to go out again at 70. I live,eat, and breathe the outdoors and will utilize anything to do so. I wish you all the luck in the world especially on that big buck !

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Good to see someone that has had experience with a person that does what he/she must do to enjoy our sport. I have never had use of my right arm and learned early in life that one must adapt, so adapt I have in many ways.

If you look at my crossbow in the photo on this thread you will see it is made to be as light as I can get it. Weight is an issue on crossbows. I carry my bolts in a leather quiver strapped to my belt to reduce weight on my crossbow.

You are correct bones44 about heavier bolts for more energy. And those bolts lose speed much quicker than many realize they do. I use very light carbon bolts and 100 grain broadheads to get as much initial speed as possible from my old rig. I've used this same crossbow for over ten years and know its limitations and shoot accordingly.

Sooner or later that big buck and I will cross paths, bones44. When we do I hope to be up to the task.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I use a Horton Vision with the reverse limb technology. It's not wide, it's relatively quiet for a crossbow, and weight is not a factor, if the set up is right. Try rests from a gun blind. No vertical slots needed, just width, and mine is minimal. Another trick is to go prone with a ghille suit and bipod. Get's you right in the action and you don't have to hold the bow at all. Or, you can sit in a chair with a taller bipod and shoulder holster for the stock. Always ready. No problems. Love it.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

OK, I'll way in. ..Not intending to offend. Reasonable people may disagree.

Fact is: Hunting across the nation has been changed for two reasons: big business interests and wildlife management. We should not be surprised of the mighty $'s influence of our sport. Big business made many improvements to archery equipment and muzzleloaders to the point they are near equals to shooting a shotgun slug. Big business has lobbied to allow these weapons for their own profit. ...So be it.

Another note: Archery, which used to be a near harmless past-time of a few stickbow men, has now become a very viable part of every state's game management program. Archery seasons are here to stay. It is good that youth, disabled and elderly can still enjoy hunting in those seasons. The day will come when I may shoot a compound or crossbow. Overall it's good that archery is used for effective game management.

However, the seasons are now far more geared towards the end result of the kill, than the means by which the animal is killed. What I'm saying is it's less about archery and more about effectiveness. I choose to shoot a recurve and I hunt with guys with compounds. I have many friends and I'm not a traditional snob. You might well argue that you love "the flight of the arrow" just as much as I do, but there is far more history in the "primitives" where skill is not replaced by technology. Look up names like Sasha Semiel, Howard Hill, Art Young, Saxon Pope, old Fred and Glen St. Charles. Some of you know this well. What I'm saying is let's not forget the fun and lore of the hunt. Newer isn't always better.

There is something about red checked woolrich and a blue-worn .30-30 that may still be superior to gore-tex and the new WSM. Whatever you hunt with, shoot it well and keep the wind in your face. I wish you many good days afield. I'll share a camp with many weapons.

RS, NattyB

PS: On fox and coyote I do you the latest rifle and a digital e-caller. I'm intentionally seeking effectiveness.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

There ya go..... very good summation NattyB.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Well spoken Natty !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very well stated !


----------



## vtflatlander1 (Sep 6, 2011)

I hunt with a CB since my open heart surgery. I am not able to pull my compound bow due to some muscles in my chest that are very painfull when I try to pull the compound to the let off point. My doctors said that some muscles did not get quit back in place when my surgery was finished. Here in Vermont you have to be handicapped of some sort, Fill out forms, have doctor statements, and apply to VT Fish and Game Dept. Vermont does follow up, before they would approve my permit they called my heart specialist and had him explain my situation. I don't see a big advantage with the CB over a compuond but it does allow me to still hunt during bow season.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

vtflatlander1 said:


> I hunt with a CB since my open heart surgery. I am not able to pull my compound bow due to some muscles in my chest that are very painfull when I try to pull the compound to the let off point. My doctors said that some muscles did not get quit back in place when my surgery was finished. Here in Vermont you have to be handicapped of some sort, Fill out forms, have doctor statements, and apply to VT Fish and Game Dept. Vermont does follow up, before they would approve my permit they called my heart specialist and had him explain my situation. I don't see a big advantage with the CB over a compuond but it does allow me to still hunt during bow season.


Sounds like you're glad to be doing anything. Too bad you had to jump through so many hoops to get a crossbow exemption. Glad the State gave it. Good luck deer hunting.


----------



## NattyB1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Just an FYI note on equipment modification. For the past 20+ years I shot longbow/recurve without sights. With much practice, I could be effective. I have to admit, my shoulder does not hold up to repeated practice my 57# Bighorn as in "days of my youth." Recently I've put a single pin sight on my recurve and I find it extremely helpful to maintain accuracy. I still practice and look for 90-95% accuracy, but the sight does cut down on the practice required to be effective. (I know all about shoulder's and strengthening exercises, my wife is a PT.) Some of you guys know this is taboo to put sights on a bare bow, but there are modifications that allow effectiveness. Someday I may put wheels/cams on my recurve. I may also add a stock and turn the whole thing sideways. For now, the simple mod is working.

RS, NattyB

PS: Next time I'll "weigh" in.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

You are my kind of guy NattyB. Adapt as you see fit to stay in the game. My younger brother had a Bear Cub back in the 60's. 35lb pull shooting heavy wooden arrows with roving tips. We stole one of my mothers hat pins and taped it to the side of the riser. How I knew to do this is a mystery. Probably saw it on the American Sportsman or read about it in Outdoor Life. Walla, accuracy went up tenfold. Those Ohio bunnies were in big trouble from that day forward.


----------



## Tubby (Sep 26, 2012)

Historically, crossbows were invented before the handheld bows, so the "modern" excuse for limiting crossbows is foolish and inaccurate. Could they be more accurate than handheld bows? I think they are on par. It's more about the hunter behind the equipment than the equipment itself. Case in point, my BIL's girlfriend's dad (I know it sounds bad) and brother hunted last year on the farm with crossbows. They wounded 5 deer last year and never recovered a single one. I don't blame the crossbows, I blame the idiots using them.

For my personal opinion, I don't care what someone uses. If it flings an arrow, it's archery equipment. If it fires a bullet, it's a firearm. If someone wants to use a crossbow I'm fine with it. If someone wants to use an inline muzzleloader (which was invented in the early 1800s, by the way), I'm fine with it. Use what you want that you have confidence with and have the skills to make effective kills in your personal range.

I largely disagree with the game department making up seasons based on what weapons hunters choose to use. Early bow, firearm, muzzleloader, late archery. Too much garbage. People think they are so special because they use such and such type of weapon. Big deal. Might impress your friends, but not going to impress me one bit. Set the season from October 1 to December 31, two deer limit, any weapon you want (crossbow, handheld bow, firearm, or muzzleloader). If that were the case, I'd be hunting with my 6yo son with a firearm in early October when it's comfortable to sit out there all day. I'd rather hunt in the 50-60s than in the 20-30s. Only reason I bowhunt is because of the earlier season and warmer weather. I hate archery. I don't like to do it, it's not my passion, but it's what I have to do to hunt when I want.


----------



## Elad (Sep 16, 2012)

I still hunt with my stick bow, but at my age I usually just take my bow for a walk in the woods. I just enjoy shooting instinctively and have a lot of fun doing it. If one had to depend on the hunt for his food than anything that gets the job done will work. Crossbows have been around for a long time and are fun to shoot so I think they should be allowed in an archery hunt. Recovered game is done by a good hunter no matter what weapon he uses.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

NattyB1 said:


> Just an FYI note on equipment modification. For the past 20+ years I shot longbow/recurve without sights. With much practice, I could be effective. I have to admit, my shoulder does not hold up to repeated practice my 57# Bighorn as in "days of my youth." Recently I've put a single pin sight on my recurve and I find it extremely helpful to maintain accuracy. I still practice and look for 90-95% accuracy, but the sight does cut down on the practice required to be effective. (I know all about shoulder's and strengthening exercises, my wife is a PT.) Some of you guys know this is taboo to put sights on a bare bow, but there are modifications that allow effectiveness. Someday I may put wheels/cams on my recurve. I may also add a stock and turn the whole thing sideways. For now, the simple mod is working.
> 
> RS, NattyB
> 
> PS: Next time I'll "weigh" in.


 LOL Natty. I remember my uncles trying sights on their old recurves back in the 70's trying to get that extra edge. Alot of target shooters used them too. Never could get the right feel for it. I was an instinctive shooter for so long it just came natural to me.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Hortontoter,

...The ol' hat-pin trick. I have the utmost respect for those who make whatever mods or tackle whatever challenges physical limitations may pose. My mother is an OT. My wife is a PT. My father-in-law lost his leg from cancer shortly after he returned from the Korean War. (He was a POW for over 2 years.) He was an Iowa farmer. He went on to farm for the rest of days...on crutches. Matter of fact as soon as he got released from the hospital, he went pheasant hunting.

Bones, I was better at instinctive in the day...now I need some helps.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I just started shooting a recurve a neighbor gave to me. I think I may need some help too. LOL It's only #30 and with all my limitations it's a little tough but gratifying. Doing it mainly for a workout and therapy. May move up poundage next year and try my hand hunting with one again. My crossbow is not comfortable to hold all day long for sure !


----------

